# We got attacked by another dog



## shepherdlady (Mar 17, 2010)

The day before we were going on vacation, I went for my usual walk with my 2 GSD girls ( 2 years and 3 years). We walk for approx. 1 hours through our neighborhood. 

That evening we got attacked by a Black Lab. My dogs were leashed and as we walked past a house, the black lab darted thru a front door a teenage boy opened to let his friend in.

Both of my dogs were hurt. Izzy needed to get a torn muscle in her leg repaired and sustained 4 other bit wounds. Nina had her paw complete punctured by one bite and had to have numerous stitches.

They are pretty much healed up and doing fine. I am on the other hand paranoid now to go walking with them. 

My husband went with me a couple of nights ago and we came across a couple of leashed dogs. Izzy's hackles went up skyhigh. 

Prior to the attack my dogs NEVER showed any aggression against other dogs.

How do I get over my fear now of another attack? And what can I do to help Izzy?

We had taking them to a Doggy Daycare for a few times and now I am afraid that my dogs may attack other dogs. any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to take her around dogs that you trust. Treat her alot when she's calm. Keep her at a distance if need be just so she can watch the other dogs. 

They aren't showing aggression...they are showing fear and are in the "I'll get you before you get me" mode. I'm still fixing Jax! It takes time. It's been 6 months and she's just now getting to the point that she wants to play with other dogs again.

I hope you called AC and filed a complaint. I hope you also contacted a lawyer to make them pay for the vet bill!


----------



## shepherdlady (Mar 17, 2010)

You are right - it is fear and not agression! Sorry - bad choice of word.
The owner of the dog did pay for all the medical bills so far. I didn't file a complaint with AC. What would they do?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The owners of that dog should pay a huge fine, in addition to your vet bills, and possibly have their dog labeled dangerous. This way there is a paper trail for the next time their dog hurts someone so something can be done about it.

I too have been attacked several times over the years, but, fortunately, my dogs did not get hurt as I turn into a crazy woman to protect them. I get how frightening it is to go back out, afraid of being attacked again. It takes time to get over and, if possible, have someone walk with you to help with the fear.

Your dogs will pick up on your fear if you don't control it. You need to continue to act confident around other dogs, hopefully safely leashed, and praise them for being good.


----------



## shepherdlady (Mar 17, 2010)

I know that I need to be confident.

The owner of the Daycare said I should bring them back to play as soon as the Vet gives the green light. But what if they get into a fight?
I don't want to be the one responsible for another dog getting hurt.

It all happened so fast that the only thing for me to do was get out of the way. I fell like I let me girls down because I "let it" happen. It was so wrong - they were on leashes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdlady said:


> You are right - it is fear and not agression! Sorry - bad choice of word.
> The owner of the dog did pay for all the medical bills so far. I didn't file a complaint with AC. What would they do?


It would create a record that this dog attacked two dogs. It must have been a wild fight to do that much damage to TWO German Shepherds! I"m so sorry this happened to you and your girls.

I created alot of the residual problems with Jax because I would tighten up as soon as she got near another dog. I was just waiting for a problem. It's really hard but you need to relax. Find dogs that you know you can trust, maybe get a trainer who can help you, and just sit a short distance away. Let them watch the other "safe" dogs. When they are comfortable with that, then move a little closer.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you're afraid to go on walks by yourself, start to bring some kind of deterrent spray with you. You can bring anything from a citronella spray that they sell in pet stores to pepper spray. Just have it in your pocket ready to go and you'll feel much more secure on walks so if anything happens.


----------



## Nero's Mom (May 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I know how traumatic a dog attack can be. This happened to my husband and me, before we got our GSD. A big dog attacked our sweet husky mix who wouldn't hurt a fly. We were walking with her on a leash and he came running out of a house, knocked her down, and was biting her neck. I really thought he was going to kill her. Luckily, he was not human-aggressive, so we were able to pull him off her. At one point, though, he had her by the neck and we were both beating on him with little effect. My husband bit his nose! I finally had to lie on him in order to get him to stop attacking, while a passerby took our dog out of range. The teenagers who let him out of the house did nothing at all to help. However, I've since read that yelling "Control your dog!" will sometimes make people do something. 

Definitely file a complaint with Animal Control. If you have any scrapes at all (we had a lot!), mention them, and the aggressive dog may be impounded for rabies observation. That's what happened in our case. I think it's important that a report be filed, in case the aggressive dog has further incidents. The owner was upset, but didn't apologize or offer to pay for our dog's vet bills (which were $200). At least I knew that the dog had a record in case something more serious happened later. 

Our dog didn't seem traumatized by the incident, but we definitely were! I still dream about it. Since then, we always carry a walking stick. The AC officer on the scene told us that he doesn't recommend pepper spray, because it just makes some dogs more aggressive, and can blow back in your face. He recommended a stick or taser. Also, I read some sites on stopping dog attacks, and learned about picking up the aggressive dog's back legs to immobilize them. You can be injured that way, but I found out that I'd rather be injured than watch my dog be killed. Any knowledge or weapon that makes you more confident will help your dog be less afraid, too. 

I agree that taking her around friendly dogs is a good idea. If your dogs enjoyed Doggy Daycare before, I think they will now, and it will help them forget the incident.


----------



## shepherdlady (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you Nero's Mom. I just ordered some pepper spray and will keep you advise in mind.

I also still have the charging dog very clear in my mind. I would have to be a heck of a stick to get an attaking dog off.

thanks to all for your feedback.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I put my dogs behind me on very short leashes and then start yelling and kicking before the attacking dog gets to them. It's hard to do, but I'm motivated to protect them.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

1st off I'm of course sorry to hear this. but what i can't believe is that one black lab beat up both your GSD's? 

I live in a rough area..that being said I carry a knife (mainly for humans). it's legal. under a 4 inch blade. this may make me sounds bad, but truthful. if my innocent, leashed dogs were being attacked by and unleashed out of control dog and could not fend off the attacking dog. i would take the attacking dogs life.

I'm alpha, I'll protect the pack..ya know


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> 1st off I'm of course sorry to hear this. but what i can't believe is that one black lab beat up both your GSD's?
> 
> I live in a rough area..that being said I carry a knife (mainly for humans). it's legal. under a 4 inch blade. this may make me sounds bad, but truthful. if my innocent, leashed dogs were being attacked by and unleashed out of control dog and could not fend off the attacking dog. i would take the attacking dogs life.
> 
> I'm alpha, I'll protect the pack..ya know


Agree!

I would open up a can of Whoop Ass on whatever dog was coming at my boy! When I think of that happening I hear the Karate "Hiiiiiiii Yaaaa" noise in my head, I dont know Karate but I would be drop kicking, eye poking and Karate chopping that thing to bits. I'd get all kinds of Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon on it.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> 1st off I'm of course sorry to hear this. but what i can't believe is that one black lab beat up both your GSD's?
> 
> I live in a rough area..that being said I carry a knife (mainly for humans). it's legal. under a 4 inch blade. this may make me sounds bad, but truthful. if my innocent, leashed dogs were being attacked by and unleashed out of control dog and could not fend off the attacking dog. i would take the attacking dogs life.
> 
> I'm alpha, I'll protect the pack..ya know


I second that... but I prefer a large staff or walking stick. Knifework requires you to get to close and with a stick you may be able to fend off the other animal before he has a chance to get to close. 

Once a dog gets attacked it takes a lot of work for them to get over their fear. Good luck and sorry!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Ruger...if only the stick worked as good on Maniac Latin Disciples haha


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

that really stinks! seems like we responsible folks have to pay the price for someone elses ignorance...i have been close to your situation many times through my years of owning gsd's and walking........i did get a deterant spray and always carry it with me, luckily i may have had to use it only once or twice in alot of years.as someone said above i will usually get in front of my dogs and shout "NO" really really loud, make myself look big and confident, in most cases that usually works, and hopefully by that time the owner of that dog will be out getting their dog, if not i will use the spray if they come close with any intent......
You cannot let this incident prevent you and your dogs from enjoying your walks, and i would also approach the owner of the lab and tell them you will not call this time, but if it happens again you will, and i would also give them the business about the son or any other children being more responsible around the door when they answer it, especially since they have an aggressive lab, plus if it had been a little kid it went after and could at some point, their butt will be in a sling......yada, yada........just a friendly reminder of a few things.......but, i wouls speak to them, and if your not comfortable with that, then i would call animal control and let them handle it......its not fair that you are apprehensive to walk there now.............


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> Ruger...if only the stick worked as good on Maniac Latin Disciples haha



LOL what is a "Latin Disciple"?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

shepherdlady said:


> I know that I need to be confident.
> 
> The owner of the Daycare said I should bring them back to play as soon as the Vet gives the green light. But what if they get into a fight?
> I don't want to be the one responsible for another dog getting hurt.
> ...


I'm so sorry you and your girls are going through this. Don't beat yourself up about it. The other dog's owner is responsible for this not you. I hope with time you will all feel safe again. I do think the dog should be reported. It sounds dangerous. Take care.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

ruger said:


> LOL what is a "Latin Disciple"?


good question...I'll have to stop and ask them next time i see them selling drugs and intimidating innocent people on the street corner haha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> good question...I'll have to stop and ask them next time i see them selling drugs and intimidating innocent people on the street corner haha


Never heard of them, but the Latin Kings rule the roost around here :rolleyes2:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Never heard of them, but the Latin Kings rule the roost around here :rolleyes2:


 
We have Kings too and C-Notes, Spanish Cobra's and 4 Corner Hustlers. Laren I don't know if the map goes as far north as you, but if you go to www . chicagogangs . org. there is map that show's what gangs are in your area.

I have also become fluent in reading gang signs. great new skill huh? lol


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

not only do I carry mace, but I have an air soft hand gun loaded with the heaviest bb's I could find. it's a co2 air soft, which packs a bit more punch then the other kind. my pockets may be loaded down but I feel better. 

if I'm feeling extra frisky, I've learned to walk with the leash and a baseball bat over my shoulder. 

when confronted with my neighbors three dogs, the mace (shot by DH), bb's (courtesy of me) and lots of yelling kept them back. 

I'm so sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> We have Kings too and C-Notes, Spanish Cobra's and 4 Corner Hustlers. Laren I don't know if the map goes as far north as you, but if you go to www . chicagogangs . org. there is map that show's what gangs are in your area.
> 
> I have also become fluent in reading gang signs. great new skill huh? lol


I had a friend who was a Latin King, he was a good guy, fun, friendly, sweet and hot! We were best friends for 3 years until we almost got into a huge car accident on the freeway because of his stupid, immature gang buddies.

Never again. Never. :nono:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

shepherdlady said:


> The day before we were going on vacation, I went for my usual walk with my 2 GSD girls ( 2 years and 3 years). We walk for approx. 1 hours through our neighborhood.
> 
> That evening we got attacked by a Black Lab. My dogs were leashed and as we walked past a house, the black lab darted thru a front door a teenage boy opened to let his friend in.
> 
> ...


That sounds terrible! One lab did that much damage to two GSD's!


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> We have Kings too and C-Notes, Spanish Cobra's and 4 Corner Hustlers. Laren I don't know if the map goes as far north as you, but if you go to www . chicagogangs . org. there is map that show's what gangs are in your area.
> 
> I have also become fluent in reading gang signs. great new skill huh? lol


Wow makes me want to move to Northern Illinois or maybe Michigan :wild:
I don't think a knife would help with those guys either.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Elaine said:


> I put my dogs behind me on very short leashes and then start yelling and kicking before the attacking dog gets to them. It's hard to do, but I'm motivated to protect them.


How in the world would you be able to keep your dog behind you? I don't believe that I could ever keep my dog behind me if a dog came aggressively toward us! he would fight like h^&^ to get in front of me!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

ruger said:


> Wow makes me want to move to Northern Illinois or maybe Michigan :wild:
> I don't think a knife would help with those guys either.


yeah, i'd be bringing a knife to a gun fight, but it's better than nothing. oddly enough, about half the times i walk by a group of gangbangers one of them compliments my dog


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so sorry you wnt through this. I too walk two young females and an attack is not something I would want to endure. How does one carry mace (and or a bat, or a bee bee gun and walk two dogs?) and effectively srpay or hit the attacking dog? Is ther a technique I am oblivious to? I suggest walking with another person until you build your confidence up again. This does sound like an accident (kid opening door and the dog seeing your dog)...it is up to you on whether you report him or not. You can read the demeaner of the owner.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear. A dog attack is always frustrating and traumatizing.

First, you should met with dogs you know, dogs you trust. Encourage them when they seem to be comfortable and act well with other dogs. 

If they show agression (which I think could be normal after this traumatic experience), you should see a behaviorist to help you and you *need to be patient*. Don't yell at them or correct them to hard, it will only increase their fear and anxiety toward other dogs.

We've been working with Phenix since 8 months now (he got seriously attack by a Dogo Argentino at 8 months old). Before this, Phenix was so great with any other dog, never been into any fight whatsoever. He is still reactive toward some dogs, but most of the time, he is doing fine. We are working hard with him, especially me. You need to work on yourself too. If you are unsure, anxious and nervous, your dogs will know and act like you.

I know how hard it is. You need time. I am still afraid, each time I see an unleashed dog that we been attacked. I'm afraid that my dog could attack antoher dog because he is afarid to be attacked first.

You have to stop thinking about those things....if you and your dogs feel unsure, try to distract you and your dogs by asking commands or play. They will soon associated unknown dogs to fun and anxiety and stress will slowly desapear.


----------



## shepherdlady (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you all again for your thoughts and many helpful suggestions.

Everybody asked my how 1 lab could do damage to 2 GSD's. It happened so fast and again mine were on leash. I just tried to get out of the way.

I am going to drop them off at the day care tomorrow. They kept them during our vacation (which I was unable to cancel) and know my dogs.
They are also aware of the attack and Izzy's behavior at this time. They are going to re-introduce them slowly to the other dogs and watch them closely.

I have ordered pepper spray on a velcro wristband and in addition will be carrying a big walking stick.

Hopefully everything will be back to normal after a while.

Thanks again to all.

I appreciate each and every one of you.


----------



## shepherdlady (Mar 17, 2010)

UPDATE

Had my girls at doggie daycare 2 times now since the incident. They were very well behaved - no fear - just played nicely with the other dogs.

I was soooooooo concerned, but they re-introduced them to smaller dogs first and then the bigger dogs. 

I am so happy.

Now, if it ever get below 95 degrees again, I will walk them the old "route" and see how that will go.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great to hear!! Sounds like they'll be fine- hope you will be too. You'll be able to feed off of their confidence on the next walk. Or call chicagojosh, he'll take care of all 3 of you!!


----------



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

So happy for you and your girls! I'm glad they've bounced back without any lasting scars. Good for them and you! "You may have a fresh start at any moment you choose, for this thing that we call "failure" is not the falling down, but the staying down." Mary Pickford


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Elaine said:


> I put my dogs behind me on very short leashes and then start yelling and kicking before the attacking dog gets to them. It's hard to do, but I'm motivated to protect them.


I have stood in front of my dogs - and once straddled my dog - to keep an aggressive dog at bay. I think if I had another encounter, I would probably end up getting bit because I have no tolerance for this and would try to drop-kick the attacking animal. Pepper spray is a good idea.


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I put my dogs behind me on very short leashes and then start yelling and kicking before the attacking dog gets to them. It's hard to do, but I'm motivated to protect them.


 
I do the same, another dog would have to go through me before it gets to my dog


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

*Bella was attacked twice in the last few weeks, now fearful of location*

:help:Bella is now just over two, she is now both my service dog and a working dog. She trains with working K9s and holds her own, hoping to train her in drug detection. She has a wonderful affectionate nature, loves people and children. She will definitely be alert to any behavior such as a strange acting person, she has natural protective instincts but no aggression. She is not fully muscled out yet but 27" tall and 75 lbs and a big set of teeth. 
We are visiting out of town. I don't go to dog parks but there is a tiny private park for residents of a condo where my friend takes his dog Bella loves. Bella was ATTACKED twice by a boxer/Pitt mix and by a Pitt. BOYH digs are extremely aggressive, but their owners say they are friendly. I know at least 4 other dogs including my friend's border collie that have also been attacked. The owners of these aggressive dogs are known to be irresponsible. That's a separate issue. 

Luckily Bella was not bitten, she didn't back down but I managed to pull her away. NOW when we aporoach that little dog park if there is a strange dog in there she has to be pulled into the park! Today there were two friendly big lab retrievers and she didn't want to go in! When I pulled her in she Nwas wary of them! Ironically they had been attacked by the boxer mix too! Their owner said let Bella just be in the park and see they are not hogging to attack her. She was very cautious about approaching them. 
She was NEVER fearful! Ever! This is an Owners worst nightmare. Is she permanently traumatized? Is it just that park that reminds her? She was bitten as a small puppy twice but she had no effects from those incidents, and she grew up to be confident and shows no fear around dogs, in fact if they are are yapping she ignores them, she even ignored a big black shepherd barking at her showing no fear, just going on with her walk. She HAS growled back at a menacing dog in the past, but I avoid confrontations. She was definitely self confident, and when we get home my trainer, a retired K9 cop, I hope can deal with this bring attacked twice now in a short space of time. Is she ruined forever? I am becoming paranoid myself, and I know that transmits to the dog, but frankly in some cases like this paranoia is understandable. Can she recover?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

spyla said:


> I do the same, another dog would have to go through me before it gets to my dog


 
Not for me - in that case it would be ME and HIM against the other dog! 

I don't believe there is any way in H%^% that I could stay between Baron and any type of attacker, be it be man or beast! He is way too quick and strong! 

BTW, he is pretty good at OB but not at the point he would STAY while he or I am under attack!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

nygoldengirl said:


> :help:Bella is now just over two, she is now both my service dog and a working dog. She trains with working K9s and holds her own, hoping to train her in drug detection. She has a wonderful affectionate nature, loves people and children. She will definitely be alert to any behavior such as a strange acting person, she has natural protective instincts but no aggression. She is not fully muscled out yet but 27" tall and 75 lbs and a big set of teeth.
> We are visiting out of town. I don't go to dog parks but there is a tiny private park for residents of a condo where my friend takes his dog Bella loves. Bella was ATTACKED twice by a boxer/Pitt mix and by a Pitt. BOYH digs are extremely aggressive, but their owners say they are friendly. I know at least 4 other dogs including my friend's border collie that have also been attacked. The owners of these aggressive dogs are known to be irresponsible. That's a separate issue.
> 
> Luckily Bella was not bitten, she didn't back down but I managed to pull her away. NOW when we aporoach that little dog park if there is a strange dog in there she has to be pulled into the park! Today there were two friendly big lab retrievers and she didn't want to go in! When I pulled her in she Nwas wary of them! Ironically they had been attacked by the boxer mix too! Their owner said let Bella just be in the park and see they are not hogging to attack her. She was very cautious about approaching them.
> She was NEVER fearful! Ever! This is an Owners worst nightmare. Is she permanently traumatized? Is it just that park that reminds her? She was bitten as a small puppy twice but she had no effects from those incidents, and she grew up to be confident and shows no fear around dogs, in fact if they are are yapping she ignores them, she even ignored a big black shepherd barking at her showing no fear, just going on with her walk. She HAS growled back at a menacing dog in the past, but I avoid confrontations. She was definitely self confident, and when we get home my trainer, a retired K9 cop, I hope can deal with this bring attacked twice now in a short space of time. Is she ruined forever? I am becoming paranoid myself, and I know that transmits to the dog, but frankly in some cases like this paranoia is understandable. Can she recover?


 
That is pretty lucky for both of you if she was attacked by a Pit and a mixed Pit and never received any bites at all. I would suspect that is pretty unusual for a dog to be attacked by such dogs twice and not get bitten. good for both of you.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

*Bella being bitten*

We were lucky because both dogs are vicious and attack many dogs in that condo complex and little park. Both are untrained and their owners are incapable of control or caring. Sure Bella is a Shepherd, and she did NOT back down, but both attacks came without warning. I guess it's like us being mugged! My trainer says no one wins in a dog fight. The Pitt went right for her throat, there was saliva all over her neck! It was going for the kill! 
My question is, how does Bella get over this? Is it just strange large dogs in a particular place she was attacked triggers an understandable memory? She hasn't shown fear of dogs in general YET. She never was fearful before, and it doesn't help me but I met a guy who wouldn't let Bella near HIS dog because his dog was traumatized that day by the Pitt/boxer mix! Will Bella recover????


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

nygoldengirl said:


> We were lucky because both dogs are vicious and attack many dogs in that condo complex and little park. Both are untrained and their owners are incapable of control or caring. Sure Bella is a Shepherd, and she did NOT back down, but both attacks came without warning. I guess it's like us being mugged! My trainer says no one wins in a dog fight. The Pitt went right for her throat, there was saliva all over her neck! It was going for the kill!
> My question is, how does Bella get over this? Is it just strange large dogs in a particular place she was attacked triggers an understandable memory? She hasn't shown fear of dogs in general YET. She never was fearful before, and it doesn't help me but I met a guy who wouldn't let Bella near HIS dog because his dog was traumatized that day by the Pitt/boxer mix! Will Bella recover????


Very lucky since no puncture marks from either attack.

BTW, I suspect that your dog was also "going for the kill!" As that is what most dogs will do if they think thay are in a real dog figh as opposed to a skirmish or disagreement. I.E. wild animals fight for their life.

As far as the impact on your dog, if she is like the dogs that i have owned or been close to - it really depends on her nerve/temperament BEFORE the attacks. Good solid nerves seem to allow a dog to "get over" a bad experience with no lasting impact - dogs that might have less solid nerves may be affected more. I had a GSD puppy (7-8mo) who was attacked quite seriously by a Old English Sheepdog while we were out walking who rebounded very well with no lasting impact - would walk by that *house* with no reaction.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I too had one incident in which I kept the dogs behind me on a short leash, stood in front of them and yelled "GO HOME!!" It was Rottweiler coming in for trouble. I don't think this works in every situation. If the offending dog is somewhat insecure it will but in case of this Lab it probably wouldn't have. 
One other time I had a spray called "Direct Stop". I told the lady I was going to spray her Golden Retriever who was not under her control. That stopped that dog.
But in both these situations I could see the dog coming so I had time to prepare myself. In case with the Lab a bullet would not have stopped him right away. I would avoid that area like the plague. I don't take my dogs in areas with dangerous dogs. 
If your dogs have sound nerves they will recover with plenty of good experiences.
Day care alone will not fix this as day care is and has always been safe for them.
I am so sorry for this to have happened to you and your dogs. Hope you have reported them to AC.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my what a horrible experience. I hope your dogs and you get over your fear and maybe you want to carry some pepper spray or a bat on walks. 

How did the fight get broken up? It sounds pretty vicious.


----------

